# Wheels for my newly acquired fixie frame



## Goldfang (27 Feb 2010)

I have recently acquired a lightweight frame, pedigree unknown, 531 butted frame tubes, no transfers or head badge, possibly a 70's/80's Raleigh or Peugot? I have got to the point where I need a set of wheels, problem is, I am not sure what size, I tried the 700c front wheel from my hybrid in the front forks, hubwise it was ok, but there was no clearance at all at the fork crown, you would not have been able to pump the tyre up.
Does this mean that the frame is designed for 27by one and a quarter wheels. What are my best options, bearing in mind that I am trying to do this on a shoestring!


----------



## GrasB (27 Feb 2010)

Could well be a 650C wheel, this would bring the outer edge of the tyre about 26mm closer to the hub. So if you can get a 700c rim in the forks without fowling then you should be able to get a fully inflated 650x23c tyre in there too.


----------



## hubgearfreak (28 Feb 2010)

Goldfang said:


> I tried the 700c front wheel from my hybrid in the front forks, hubwise it was ok, but there was no clearance at all at the fork crown



what size is the tyre on your hybrid?

either way, if you're struggling to get a 622 in there, it won't have been be made for a 630


----------



## Goldfang (28 Feb 2010)

Hubgearfreak, the tyre on the wheel I tried was a Schwalbe marathon 700c x 35cl and was not inflated at the time. The frame had mudguards on it, and very short reach sidepull brakes.


----------



## hubgearfreak (28 Feb 2010)

id dont really know the answer, but tyre sizes are a bit of a minefield. 
this is worth a read through

http://www.sheldonbrown.com/tire-sizing.html


----------



## Hacienda71 (28 Feb 2010)

If it is a 27x1.25 you would have loads of clearance, you would need deep drop brakes as a 700c wheel is smaller than a 27x1.25. My 700c road bike has very little clearance in fact so little that mudguards are a problem with the front forks. Could be worth taking it to your LBS to double check. Also check the frame doesn't have vertical dropouts as if it does a fixie will be difficult.


----------



## swee'pea99 (28 Feb 2010)

Might you be able to borrow a wheel from a friend or workmate just to try it out? It does seem a bit odd to me....I've always had old bikes, that sort of era, and never had problems getting wheels to fit....all 700s. Often needed to adjust brakes, but apart from that, no probs.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (4 Mar 2010)

Hacienda71 said:


> If it is a 27x1.25 you would have loads of clearance, you would need deep drop brakes as a 700c wheel is smaller than a 27x1.25. My 700c road bike has very little clearance in fact so little that mudguards are a problem with the front forks. Could be worth taking it to your LBS to double check. Also check the frame doesn't have vertical dropouts as if it does a fixie will be difficult.



Not sure if I'm reading the above correctly. But 27x1.25's are larger diameter than that of a 700c. So a 27x1.25 won't fit if your 700c doesn't fit. It's unlikely to be a 650 I think if the frame really is 70's/80's. I wonder if it takes the old sprint and tubs type wheels - although they are a similar size to 700c's.


----------



## Landslide (4 Mar 2010)

Goldfang said:


> Hubgearfreak, the tyre on the wheel I tried was a Schwalbe marathon 700c x *35cl *and was not inflated at the time. The frame had mudguards on it, and very short reach sidepull brakes.



That's quite large in 700c terms. Try it with e.g. a 23c?


----------



## Hacienda71 (4 Mar 2010)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> Not sure if I'm reading the above correctly. But 27x1.25's are larger diameter than that of a 700c. So a 27x1.25 won't fit if your 700c doesn't fit. It's unlikely to be a 650 I think if the frame really is 70's/80's. I wonder if it takes the old sprint and tubs type wheels - although they are a similar size to 700c's.




Yep that was what i was trying to say. If it is a 27x1.25 frame you would have loads of clearance if you put a 700c wheel in hence the need for deep drop brakes.


----------



## GrahamG (10 Mar 2010)

Don't worry about wheels yet - the alarm bells were ringing with the 'possibly 70's/80's raleigh/peugeot'. Make sure that you've got british threaded bottom bracket shell and fork steerer before venturing any further, if it's a Raleigh you'll be golden, if it's a Peugeot then they used all sorts of crazy threads that might render the frame redundant before you've even started.


----------



## Christopher (10 Mar 2010)

i had an 80s-ea Raleigh that used 26" wheels, even though it had drop bars...


----------



## Goldfang (11 Mar 2010)

Update on the mystery frame, took it round to the local classic lightweight collector/expert. He reckons it could be a Marlborough frame, apparently, they were a company that for a few years in the 70's/80's made up middle quality frames/bikes that were supplied to bike shops etc, who colud then put their own name on it. He had a whole shed full of wheels, and can confirm that it definately will not take 27/1.25 wheels.
This cap reckons that the wheel size is 700c, more akin to a sprint wheel. In answer to GrahamG's post above, the frame has an aluminium stem in place, and a solida cotterless chainset. Both the headset and bottom bracket seem to be perfectly o.k, apart from the missing wheels and broken mudguards, it would not appear to have had a lot of use?


----------

